# freebsd-update



## talin (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello!

I am trying to do a `freebsd-update -r 9.1-RELEASE upgrade`.


```
# freebsd-update -r 9-1-RELEASE upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/doc world/games world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 9-1-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9-1-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9-1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9-1-RELEASE from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

I have tried doing `dig update5.freebsd.org`, which works, and I can ping it. I have tried using other DNS-servers (8.8.8.8), and this box is not behind a firewall. Any ideas? Currently running 9.0-RELEASE.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2013)

talin said:
			
		

> ```
> # freebsd-update -r 9-1-RELEASE upgrade
> ```


It's `freebsd-update -r 9.1-RELEASE upgrade`.


----------



## talin (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you! I also found an overview of distribution names at http://www.freebsd.org/security/


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 18, 2013)

Can someone prepend [Solved] on this, please?


----------



## raul_comodoro (Aug 9, 2013)

*First time I see that command...I'll try it*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> It's `freebsd-update -r 9.1-RELEASE upgrade`.



Today, trying to update-upgrade from 9.0-RELEASE to 9.1-RELEASE, after I typed the following command `freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.1-RELEASE`, and after the terminal issued the following:


```
Preparing to download files... 
etching 37377 patches.....10....

Applying patches... done.
Fetching 8650 files... 
Fetching 8650 files... failed.
```

Then something is wrong, I don't know what is it.

But the command I used is the one I have encountered everywhere in forums and pages, and so on. Not the way you type this command here.

I'll make a probe, I expect to fix this problem; if I can't do that I'll ask for your help.

Otherwise, thanks.


----------

